# What to ask at an Expo



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

Finally persuaded whole family to attend an Expo to gather information but not sure where to start! Anyone else been to one- what is the most useful questions to ask and information to gather?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sabey said:


> Finally persuaded whole family to attend an Expo to gather information but not sure where to start! Anyone else been to one- what is the most useful questions to ask and information to gather?


I'd certainly use it to ask about jobs and expected salaries. And - unless you really want to live in Auckland - the options outside of Auckland, and comparative salary.

Also see if there are any stands for towns - gather as much information about places you may want to live. Off the top of my head (excluding Auckland)

- Wellington
- Christchurch
- Hamilton
- Tauranga
- Dunedin
- New Plymouth
- Rotorua & Taupo
- Nelson
- Napier & Hastings
- Queenstown

There are smaller towns, but the above are probably the more prosperous.


----------



## shammy (May 30, 2013)

Hi, we went to an expo recently and found it useful to discuss how / when to go about opening a NZ bank account, we got an assessment on transferring our pensions, talked to shipping companies about when to get quotes and my husband had some specific questions about shipping over cars. As well as obviously information about jobs - there were several recruitment agencies there, but not many actual employers. We attended a seminar by immigration NZ and got the opportunity to speak with some people there to clarify the points we can claim for EOI and things we need to do first before submitting it (ie assessment of qualifications / professional registration)

My advice would be to go with a list of specific questions you want to find the answers to, but also keep an open mind and speak to anyone and everyone you can - sometimes they will help you find the answers to questions you didn't know you needed to ask!

Oh, and get there as early as you can to allow you plenty of time to attend any seminars and talk to everyone - we got there after lunch as we had a bit of a drive to get there and 2 small children slowing us down and the stands were closing before we managed to speak to everyone.


----------

